# Feather Update



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok.. We did surgery on her. She turned completely blue (tongue, gums, ears) and white (body) three times, we thought we had lost her, each time. Finally we got her stable and started taking xrays of the area and pinpointed it with hemastat. We also saw her throat up by where her neck and jaw meet, looked swollen. Dr. Heather looked around her larnyx, having to watch her jugular and it was such intricate surgery. Nothing around her trachea looked unusual, it all looked pretty normal. 

So, she's got 3 incisions.. one on each side of her neck and one down the middle. she is bandaged up and looks like she has whiplash from a car wreck. I'm afraid to say it outloud...but here goes. We gave her 1cc dex at noon. Giving it to her the other day, it lasted 3 hours (and that was with 5mg pred am/pm) she didn't get any pred today, just the dex at noon... and here it is 6hrs later... AND she IS BREATHING 90% better than she was!!! I'm afraid to say it, because I'm afraid it won't last... but right now, it looks like she's breathing fairly well. Every little noise I hear her make, my heart sinks.... because I've been this route with her so many times before, just to be wrong again. 


Please continue with prayers... she still needs them as I am praying her issues don't come back and once again, I'm let down and devistated. I, very much, appreciate them. I will keep you posted later on and let you know how she is doing.

thanks everyone. I cannot tell you how much I appreciate your prayers. I know, prayer works.

Karla


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Karla keep your faith, this is when you need it the most. We are praying for Feather, I believe she is in the best hands ever, God's.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Karla, sweetie, you and Feather are in my prayers!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

My prayers are for Feather..I can't even imagine
what you went through during the surgery. Give
the little one a kiss for me.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

rayer:rayer: Come on, Feather....we're pulling for you!!!! Come on......


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers continue for Feather.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Positive thoughts and prayers for Feather !


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Karla it sounds like a roller coaster! Thank goodness she made it through the surgery. We are all still praying that her meds continue to work and that she recovers 100%


----------



## furevermy2luvs (Jul 15, 2010)

Will continue to pray for Feather. So hoping that she will pull thru this and be all better. I can't imagine what all you have gone thru.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Karla - how frightening that must have been. Thank God she made it through the surgery. I still don't think I understand what was found or what was done to help her breathing but I'm so thankful that she seems to be doing better. I'm sending lots of prayers to her and to you that indeed this will be the answer. Come on Feather!! You can do it.:wub::wub:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Karla - how frightening that must have been. Thank God she made it through the surgery. I still don't think I understand what was found or what was done to help her breathing but I'm so thankful that she seems to be doing better. I'm sending lots of prayers to her and to you that indeed this will be the answer. Come on Feather!! You can do it.:wub::wub:


Sorry, I didn't get all of the info in there, maybe this makes more sense now 

Dr. Heather looked at the large "gland" I had been saying, all along, was not normal. I said to her, my other dogs don't have them and neither did any of the dogs I'd been checking at the clinic. You have to remember, everything is subjective. Maybe it is different from dog to dog, but maybe it is normal for THAT dog. 

So, she removed both, either salavary glands or lymph nodes on both sides. I asked her if she needed either... nope. I said, Ok, take them out. They were very abnormal looking and I can see how they would cut off the trachea. To think all of the "experts" missed it... that part, is what makes me not trust that it could be this simple and that the other shoe is going to drop. 

But here it is, 10pm and while she is having a bit of trouble, i have to remember there is swelling in there and she's coughing from the trach tube. I just hope all of the issues don't return tomorrow.

I again, appreciate all of your thoughts and prayers.

k


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

God bless little Feather. Get well soon, sweetheart. Karla, you sound like an amazing woman. Please take care of yourself, too.
xoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maltsnme said:


> Sorry, I didn't get all of the info in there, maybe this makes more sense now
> 
> Dr. Heather looked at the large "gland" I had been saying, all along, was not normal. I said to her, my other dogs don't have them and neither did any of the dogs I'd been checking at the clinic. You have to remember, everything is subjective. Maybe it is different from dog to dog, but maybe it is normal for THAT dog.
> 
> ...


Karla - thanks so much for explaining. Now it makes sense. You've got a lot of prayers coming your way tonight. Hope you can get some rest and that Feather improves. Hard to see improvement right after surgery I would think but hoping little by little. Sending you massive ((((hugs))))


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Keeping little Feather and you in our thoughts ,son to be on the mend. She made it through the surgery,so lets see her pull through this too.
Hugs from the 5 fluffs,Al and myself... and Harry the cat too.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maltsnme said:


> Sorry, I didn't get all of the info in there, maybe this makes more sense now
> 
> Dr. Heather looked at the large "gland" I had been saying, all along, was not normal. I said to her, my other dogs don't have them and neither did any of the dogs I'd been checking at the clinic. You have to remember, everything is subjective. Maybe it is different from dog to dog, but maybe it is normal for THAT dog.
> 
> ...


Karla, I continue to keep both you and Feather in my thoughts and prayers. I thought about you and Feather all day. I can only imagine how stressful this is for you. All of us here understand, because most of us have experienced illness with our fluff babies at one time or another. It's scary not knowing what might be the exact cause of their illness. And, often when we know what's causing it ... we still worry because we love them with all our hearts.

I completely understand what you mean in regard to "all of the "experts" missed it." I've learned that often we can sense when something isn't right, even if we are told nothing is really wrong. And, with that, I've also learned to be assertive when I get that gut feeling that something needs to be checked further. So, I applaud you for not having given up with Feather. 

I wish for you and Feather to get some restful sleep tonight. I know that may not be possible yet ... but, I hope you both get a little peaceful sleep.

Love and healing hugs for you and Feather. And, I hope Feather has sweet puppy doggie dreams soon. :tender:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Continuing my prayers for Feather.rayer:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Praying that Feather had a good night and is on the mend .:grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Get well soon Feather, saying some prayers for you:wub:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I hope Feather is doing well this morning.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just checking in before I leave for work to say I'm still thinking of and praying for Feather and hope she did okay through the night. :grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

never ever underestimate the power of prayer , i will definitely be praying for your lil feather to get well and to have her lil body heal fast ... hugs!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Prayers for Feather, and you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hoping for a complete recovery for darling Feather.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope Feather is doing good today and you both got some sleep. Continuing prayers for a complete recovery with no more problems. 
Hugs to you both. 
:grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Checking in Karla, to see how darling Feather is this morning. I'm still praying and thinking positive thoughts.

Healing hugs, love, and prayers.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying for Feather for a complete recovery.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

She coughed most of the night, so we didn't get any sleep... but the alternative was, I thought Sunday night was my last night to feel that warm little body next to me, always touching me, forever. I'll take the "no sleep" anyday. 

I've given her cough supressant and anti inflammatory. There is bound to be swelling, so I'm hearing some of her issues back, but I truly feel it is due to the swelling. I pray, after she recovers, this is over and she can celebrate her 3rd birthday in November! 

Thank you all, from the bottom of my heart for your thoughts, prayers and messages. They mean so very much to us.

Karla and Feddie


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Karla I pray your precious little Feather has a full 
recovery.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lots of prayers for Feather to make a complete recovery. I hope you found and solved the problems.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is so young to have to go through all of this. You must be in a total nightmare situation too. :grouphug: I really hope you have found the solution rayer:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

She is such a strong little baby making it through all of that... Continued prayers for sweet little Feather for no more breathing problems/no more surgeries...heal quickly baby girl...each day will be better and better as the swelling from all the manipulation of that area/trach tube goes down... your Mommy wants you to feel 100% (and so do we!) xoxox Big Smoochies from your Aunties


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Karla, I just saw this and I would be very encouraged if I were you.. I am so sorry she's had this trouble in the past, but it is the past..I will put you and Feather on my prayer list.. Please keep us posted will you?
Jayne


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm just seeing this. I am so sorry your precious girl has been going through all this. I pray she makes a complete recovery. rayer::grouphug:rayer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Karla - I'm sure there is a lot of swelling from the surgery and trach so it's really hard to tell just how much better Feather might be. Try to get some sleep and enjoy that little body (trying to push you off the bed, perhaps?) next to you. You have been such a good mom to her and she knows you've done everything you can to help her. And we do too. We'll just keep sending prayers her way and yours. :grouphug:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Still keeping her in my thoughts *hugs*


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

My prayers and thoughts are with you and a very speedy recovery to Feather she is a darling.:Flowers 2:Get well soon.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

gosh karla, i have totally missed all of this news about feather. i am hoping and praying that she is okay and all of this is soon behind you both. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Karla, I'm checking in to see how Feather is doing today. Positive thoughts and prayers continue. 

Hugs to both you and Feather.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Loads of prayers for you and Feather!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Checking to see how Feather is doing today..Praying that every day she gets better and better.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in on precious Feather


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Just checking in too. I hope we get a great update today and Feather's doing better.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

how is feather today ? i hope shes breathing better !


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of Feather and you today and seeing if there's any update.:grouphug:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Just checking to see how Feather is doing?


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone...

It is really hard to say. One minute, I think she's better, next, she has issues...but she STILL has quite a bit of swelling...so again, am so hopeful that, that is the cause. None of it makes ANY sense, never has, she does things her OWN way, always has 

Thank you again, so much, from the bottom of my heart. She still needs prayers and I know they work.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Karla for the update. I really think it's a matter of time. The good news is that she's still hanging in there. Tell her not to be such an individualist and go with the crowd. Tell her Mommy will make a deal -- if you breathe easier, she will. Still sending prayers.:grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Karla I missed all this news about Feather. I'm so sorry. Gosh...poor baby. I'm jumping on the prayer boat and sending lots of prayers and good thoughts her way.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you for the update, Karla. My prayers continue for Feather. 

I see many of us are checking in for updates as often as we can. We truly care. :tender:

Healing hugs and love for you and Feather.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just wanted to let you know that both you and sweet little Feather are still in my prayers.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer: Saying prayers for little Feather.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Continuing prayers for Feather.rayer:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

She is still having issues.. we are so bewildered by it. I will have Dr. Heather look at her today and see what she thinks. She will probably say, "I dont' know". No one does. IF, she doesn't get any worse than she is now.. I think she can live like this.. if I can continue to wean her off of the pred. I mean, she's not perfect, but she is better than she was and she's on 1/2 the dose of pred that she was...so all of that is good news. 

I will keep you posted, we still need prayers and I'm so very thankful to you all. I'm not on much because I'm at the clinic, most of the time right now, we lost 2 employees...so am "working overtime". Got a wedding to go to tomorrow and a family reunion to go to Sat. Why does everything happen all at one time 

Karla 

ThANK YOU ALL and Feddie says, thank you too!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

continuing to pray for ur sweet baby girl.


maltsnme said:


> She is still having issues.. we are so bewildered by it. I will have Dr. Heather look at her today and see what she thinks. She will probably say, "I dont' know". No one does. IF, she doesn't get any worse than she is now.. I think she can live like this.. if I can continue to wean her off of the pred. I mean, she's not perfect, but she is better than she was and she's on 1/2 the dose of pred that she was...so all of that is good news.
> 
> I will keep you posted, we still need prayers and I'm so very thankful to you all. I'm not on much because I'm at the clinic, most of the time right now, we lost 2 employees...so am "working overtime". Got a wedding to go to tomorrow and a family reunion to go to Sat. Why does everything happen all at one time
> 
> ...


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I am continuing to keep Feather in my prayers and you both in my thoughts. 

:grouphug:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

keeping precious little Feather in my prayers:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Karla - still sending prayers and thinking of sweet Feather. If you get a chance let us know what the vets says but we know you're really busy. 
Hope you can try to enjoy the wedding. I know it's hard right now to even think of it, but you need a break from the stress.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Still praying for a complete recovery for Feather..:grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending best wishes to Feather across the big ocean----may the creator God find mercy in HIS heart for this precious little baby, spare her life and give her many, many long days w/you who loves her so very, very much. You have a team behind you to hold you up.
Blessings and love,


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

went to a wedding and now have temporary fake finernails. HOW do women WEAR these things and get anything done. I can't type! LOL

Dr. Heather looked at Feather yesterday and said she had alot of swelling still, that has gotten hard (which s normal) and to warm compress it. 

Today... Feather picked up a stuffed dog and shook it. I haven't seen her do this in over a year. It brought tears. 

She still has some nasal/throat sounds, but I think they will get better and I think I'll b able to completely get her off of the prednisone. her RBC and WBCs are coming up. 

thank you for checking on us. I very much appreciate it.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you for the update. I'm glad to hear that Feather is doing better.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Karla - that sounds like such good news. You know how us humans don't want to do anything at all when we feel crappy. Hearing that Feather wanted to tussle with one of her toys is a good sign. We'll just keep the prayers coming. And I agree - the fingernail thing baffles me. Ever see someone work a cash register with them. I don't know how!! Mine never grow long enough to worry and I'm afraid of what will happen to my real nails if I start messing with fake ones. Hope you enjoyed yourself even a little at the wedding. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Karla - that sounds promising! Continuing to keep Feather in prayer.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

maltsnme said:


> went to a wedding and now have temporary fake finernails. HOW do women WEAR these things and get anything done. I can't type! LOL
> 
> Dr. Heather looked at Feather yesterday and said she had alot of swelling still, that has gotten hard (which s normal) and to warm compress it.
> 
> ...


This latest report sounds promising!!! Yay! :aktion033:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Sounds like good news to me!! That girl has had a ruff time and I'm thrilled to hear she was shaking her toy! I think that's a very good sign. 
Please keep us updated and tell Feather she has a lot of people thinking about her.
hugs and prayers 
:grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I believe with all my heart little Feather is going to be ok, I know it's early in the recovery process but I have to THANK GOD for touching her. I'm thrilled for you


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Sounds like all our prayers are coming true...


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oo wow im so happy , it does seem like feather is on the road to recovery


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Keeping all fingers crossed  sounds great though.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

glad to hear feather is doing better :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

It sounds as though Feather is moving forward and doing better. The fact that Feather picked up the stuffed toy and shook it sounds so positive ... especially since you haven't seen her do this in over a year. When we take Snowball for a check-up at the vets ... the first thing he does when he comes home, is find his favorite tuggie toy, shake it, and run! So, maybe Feather is beginning to celebrate a little bit. 

You are right about the fake nails! I used to have my nails done with the fake nails before we went on cruises ... mainly for formal pictures. Then a few days after coming back home to *reality* :HistericalSmiley: ... I would have them removed. Try to put on a necklace by yourself ... it can be a challenge. LOL Or, as you said, when trying to type. 

I'll be looking for more updates, Karla. Prayers, positive thoughts, hugs and love continue for darling Feather and you.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

*Sunday: not doing well*

She's not doing well again. She sounds like she did before surgery. I put her back on abx. (had stopped it yesterday, so she's missed 3 doses) that is the only thing that has changed. I don't feel or see any huge areas of swelling,but she's getting irritated with me, feeling her throat, so I'm not going to look again. She had me up last night, licking the air again. I'm not upping her pred. I'm just going to start her back on the clavamox and take her in tomorrow for Dr. Heather to look at her. So disheartening. I thought we were doing so well. 

Thanks for listening,
Karla


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll continue to pray for precious Feather. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Karla - Praying for little Feather more than ever. Still hoping this is part of post surgery. Good luck and let us know what her dr. says.rayer:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Karla - I'm so sorry - thinking of you and Feather and sending hugs your way.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

oh no! I was just checking in to see how our girl was doing and I'm disappointed she isn't doing as well as you had hoped. 

My prayers will include Miss Feather tonight.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so sorry things aren't going well. I hope this is just a little setback and that she will start improving again.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I was so hoping to for good news..I will keep your precious Feather 
in my prayers.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope this is just a temporary set back and Feather will be well soon.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Hugs and prayers to you and Feather. Hang in there and I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I was checking in to see how little Feather was doing and sorry to see she's had a bit of a set-back! Will continue to keep her in my prayers untill she has fully recovered!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How did Feather's visit to the vet go? I'm still praying for her and hoping she'll be okay.:grouphug:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> How did Feather's visit to the vet go? I'm still praying for her and hoping she'll be okay.:grouphug:


Hi Susan... 

We just don't know what is going on. There is some swelling, but enough to cause the continued issues, just don't know. I started her on some cimetidine and I'm hoping it will help. She has alot of "acid reflux" and we are wondering if it is causing problems in her throat. Scopes do not show any inflammation at all, but who knows. She still has symptoms but they are not getting worse, at this time. So, I just pray, they do not as I am weaning her off of her prednisone. I'm also going to make an appointment with a holistic veterinarian. She is difficult to get into, Karen Becker, you may have heard of her. I figure, might as well try all options. 

Thank you all so much for your constant support. I know I've not been on here at all, but am working all day, long hours at the clinic and then consults in the "spare" time...so not much time to spare! I will try and keep you updated, the best I can.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Karla hang in there, we are all praying for Feather and you


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

*Feather Update: Sat 8/14*

Once more, thank you all so much for your care and comfort during this awful two weeks we've had here. I know many of you want updates and so, now I have a bit of a chance (been working long days at the clinic) I have a bit of time to write.

Right now, she's on clavamox and cimetidine (sort of an acid reflux med) and she's down to 1/2 5mg pred, once a day and I'll go to every other day starting Monday. (I have to wean her off of it, since she was on it for so long). 

Anyway... Basically... I don't know. There are times when she is way worse. In the mornings or when I come home from work for lunch and and then in the evenings. It is almost like, the cimetidine is helping but it can't keep caught up and each time she "worsens" she REALLY worsens. But then she will be laying perfectly still and completely sound and breathe normal, like right now. she is laying in a bed, perfectly normal. Then she gets up and any slight tilt to her head, she sounds like an "elongated soft palated" dog but her soft palate is fine. The specialists have diagnosed her as having nasalpharyngeal stenosis (narrowing of the openings from her nasal passages to her throat) which is extremely rare in dogs, only found in less than 50 dogs total, ever. It is from her episode of reacting to her inhallation of a liquid based substance. BUT, when I asked them why she cannot get ANY air, when her mouth is open and her tongue turns blue..they can't answer it. I'm not sure I buy it. I've asked them if they have ever worked on a dog this small and they say "No". So what do they have to compare her nasal passage openings to... I half believe them I half think they are grasping for a diagnosis. Her salivary glands were enlarged (due to the incident) but have no idea either, why she improved after surgery and now she's regressed. I would say removal of her glands helped her but they were not the issue. 

So, I keep saying, if she doensn't get any worse, she'll be ok like this. She isn't normal but she isn't suffering either. If she continues to get worse, I'm not sure what I will do. The "fix" for the nasalpharyngeal stenosis is surgery, but it is a very risky surgery, a surgeon in NY does it and she is so small, drilling the holes out, could result in going through her skull into her brain. Also, not much info on recovery, but one dog. Had to have a stint up in 4 times and died 5 mo later. I'm not willing to put her through this. 

The other option is a tracheostomy. I can't do this to her either. 

So, that is where we stand... on unsure ground. I pray she doesn't worsen and again, I thank all of you for your continued prayers and support. It means the world to us.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I had hoped for better news. you keep mentioning how small she is how much does she weigh?
Feather is in my prayers


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I had hoped for better news. you keep mentioning how small she is how much does she weigh?
> Feather is in my prayers


Thanks Paula... all prayers are appreciated. She weighs between 3 1/2 and 4lbs, but the pred has made her gain weight so she's up at 4 right now. We call her "midget". She is 8" at the shoulders and 12" from nose to butt. So, she's pretty small and she is bad to the bone  ALL about her. SPOILED rotten!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll keep her sweet little self in my thoughts,poor little thing,so much for such a little fluff. She must be a real fighter.
Hugs from all of us!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> I'll keep her sweet little self in my thoughts,poor little thing,so much for such a little fluff. She must be a real fighter.
> Hugs from all of us!


Thank you! Yes, she is a real fighter. She's not afraid of anything and barges right in, to get first dibs on whatever she can get ahold of LOL and is the first to greet anyone at the door. Her Dad calls her "a scrapper".  (though I always thought that meant a fighter, literally and she's not got one mean bone in her body)... but he means it as in, she's tough. I will tell her you said so. :thmbup:

Karla


----------

